# Mount samba shares with 777 permissions?



## Sheekamoo (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm trying to mount a samba share with 777 permissions but I can't seem to get this working. I can get my share to mount using both fstab and autofs, but the permissions out of the box are 755.

Here's an example from my fstab file:

```
//username@SERVER/DATA       /mnt/DATA      smbfs   rw,-N,-I10.57.0.62 0 0
```

Here's an example from my autofs file:

```
/SERVER/DATA              -fstype=smbfs,-N,-I10.57.0.62   ://username@10.57.0.62/DATA
```

I've tried adding things like "dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777" to both of those but that results in an error during mounting:
mount_smbfs: -o dir_mode=: option not supported

How would I go about mounting a samba share but allowing it to be world writeable (777)?


----------



## aragats (Nov 11, 2017)

From `man mount_smbfs`:
	
	



```
-f mode, -d mode
             Specify permissions that should be assigned to files and
             directories.  The values must be specified as octal numbers.
             Default value for the file mode is taken from mount point,
             default value for the directory mode adds execute permission
             where the file mode gives read permission.
```


----------

